# Charger for wireless peripherals (keyboard, track pad, mouse)



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Just ordered this to charge my wireless keyboard and track pad for my Mac mini, they have a nice product to charge the Magic Mouse too

http://www.mobeetechnology.com/products/the-magic-bar.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's also available at Amazon. $58.55...



Let me know how you like it!

Betsy


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

ah, Amazon has everything! Plus free shipping!


----------

